# Große Höhe wer war das heute???



## sylantkilla (17. Juli 2009)

Moin Leute,

ich war heute mit nem Kumpel etwas auf der Großen Höhe unterwegs.
Gegen 16:15 etwa kam als wir unten am See pause gemacht haben ein MTBler die Böschung runter und ist etwa 50m an uns vorbei in Richtung Surfclub und dann denke ich mal durch das Maisfeld.

Ich hab noch Gepfiffen - kam aber leider keine Reaktion.

Wollte mal so rein Interessehalber nachfragen wer denn da noch so unterwegs war - eventuell kann man sich ja mal zusammentun.

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Geestraider (17. Juli 2009)

also ich wars nicht  aber falls es ein rotes simplon hardtail war kann ich mir denken wer  der fährt öfter diese route am surfclub vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sylantkilla (18. Juli 2009)

Könnte sein das der Biker da auf sowas unterwegs wahr.
Er hatte auf jeden Fall nen Rucksack dabei

MfG

Sylantkilla


----------



## Mutti (22. Juli 2009)

Ich war's auch nicht. Fahre in letzter Zeit eher auf schwarzen und silbergrauen Bergradels durch's (über)regionale Gelände ...  ... allerdings / außerdem ist's schon 'ne gaaaaaaaanze Weile her, dass ich / wir auf der _"Großen Höhe"_ war(en).


----------



## Geestraider (24. Juli 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> allerdings / außerdem ist's schon 'ne gaaaaaaaanze Weile her, dass ich / wir auf der _"Großen Höhe"_ war(en).



tja, wärste karfreitag mal dabei gewesen  aber wird bestimmt nächstes jahr eine neue gelegenheit dazu geben


----------

